# Schutzhund Clubs in San Diego Area



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello ALL 

I am looking for a Schutzhund trainer in the San Diego Area that truly 
UNDERSTANDS how to work the Molosser Breed. 
Not to sound mean but I have been to a few trainers and many do not understand how to work them. This is not to disrespect anyone as some have more or different knowledge and I would like to start off moving there and getting my dogs started up again with a great traine. 
I am moving to San Diego due to getting a tattoo artist apprentice position there. 
If anyone can point me in that direction much would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance 

Deb


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Thom Payne is the Southwest Regional Director of USA in San Diego - there are several clubs in the area. Thom is not only just a very accomplished dog trainer who can help introduce you to the right people, but he was also in charge of the San Diego PD's training program and was retired after nearly 30 years I think. I imagine he can share with you what trainers in the area may help...cheers.


----------



## Rob Meredith (Feb 14, 2010)

North County Schutzhund Club is located in Escondido, California. Josh has a lot of experience with bull breeds. When you get to the area come out and visit us. You can check us out on Facebook for contact information and a little about our club.

There are actually quite a few clubs in the San Diego area that you can check out. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Lloyd Kasakoff said:


> Thom Payne is the Southwest Regional Director of USA in San Diego - there are several clubs in the area. Thom is not only just a very accomplished dog trainer who can help introduce you to the right people, but he was also in charge of the San Diego PD's training program and was retired after nearly 30 years I think. I imagine he can share with you what trainers in the area may help...cheers.


Hi Lloyd, Thank you so much for the information .. I will email him today ..


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Rob Meredith said:


> North County Schutzhund Club is located in Escondido, California. Josh has a lot of experience with bull breeds. When you get to the area come out and visit us. You can check us out on Facebook for contact information and a little about our club.
> 
> There are actually quite a few clubs in the San Diego area that you can check out. Good luck on your quest.


Hi Rob .. thanks for the heads up on a trainer. I would love to come out .. btw .. you have an email .. 

Deb


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll second Rob's suggestion, there are a number of people at NCSC who have experience with bull and mastiff breeds. As a club there is a wide variety of breeds represented, and it's a good group of people.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I'll second Rob's suggestion, there are a number of people at NCSC who have experience with bull and mastiff breeds. As a club there is a wide variety of breeds represented, and it's a good group of people.


Kadi .. thank you .. I look forward to going out to the club and seeing .. This is what I was looking for some folks speaking of a good trainer .. I only want to do that best for my dogs, myself and the club I join. :smile:


----------

